# My Favorite Girls



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are my two does, Polly Ester and Teresa Green!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao i've just realised her name is polyester XD was this intentional?!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, and Teresa Green.. Trees are green... XD lol I love names like that.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg i didn't see that! Thats great!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Emfa Mouse said:


> Polly Ester and Teresa Green!


 :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh; like my pair Petsy and Hissself; petstore girlie and snake food boy.

I had an acquaintance who had a girl rattie called Jane, which had a litter. I prevailed in insisting she call one of the babies from that pairing Addiction.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

XD lol... here are some of my favourite names:

-Isabel Ringing
-Liza Bad
-Maycon Tinue
-Soda Pressed
-Bob Down
-Niel Down
-Dug Down
-Terra Fied
:lol:


----------

